

Gi Bike: The light, full-size, electric, folding bike - kamaal
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/227461008/gi-bike-the-light-full-size-electric-folding-bike

======
avelis
I want this but for that backer tiers you are now competing with other forms
of green commuter transportation. (e.g. high performance bicycles, electric
scooters, etc.)

The price for being an early adopter I guess.

------
Quequau
Where I live the two objects most likely to be stolen are bikes and handys...
I want an electric bike but the only sort I will consider buying is one which
looks old and beat-down and blends in with the crowd.

